# RAM aufrüsten Acer Aspire 5920G



## Triumphator (2. Februar 2009)

*RAM aufrüsten Acer Aspire 5920G*

Hallo,

überlege, ob ich meinem Notebook (Acer Aspire 5920G) zwei neue Speicherriegel verpasse.

Momentan: 2x 1GB DDR2 667Mhz

Geplant: 2 x 2 Gb DDR2 667Mhz (Kingston?)

Nun zu meinen eigentlichen Fragen:

1. Lohnt sich ein Aufrüsten des Speichers in Bezug auf die Leistung (Betriebssystem Vista 32Bit)?

2. Kann man Kingston Riegel empfehlen:
*ValueRAM SO-DIMM 4 GB DDR2-667 Kit (49,49EUR / Alternate)*

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß

Triumphator


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten Acer Aspire 5920G*



Triumphator schrieb:


> 1. Lohnt sich ein Aufrüsten des Speichers in Bezug auf die Leistung (Betriebssystem Vista 32Bit)?


Was sollte dagegen sprechen? 
Es werden zwar keine vollen 4GB Adressiert sondern bis max 3,5GB, aber immer noch besser als 2GB


----------



## Mexxim (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten Acer Aspire 5920G*

Was willst du mit dem Lappi machen? Also für normale anwendungen reichen auch unter Vista 2Gb. Erst wenn du z.b. Zockst, Photoshop benutzt, konvertierst usw. halt diese rechenintensiven sachen zahlt sich der Ram aus. Wenn du nur office arbeiten hast, wirst du nicht viel merken.....ausser du surfst noch mit FireFox 2....-> bei mir kam der alleine mal auf eine RAM-auslastung von 2GB!!!!!!!!

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Triumphator (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten Acer Aspire 5920G*

Hi,

thx für die Antworten. 

Mir ging es hauptsächlich darum, ob es sich lohnt die 50EUR zu investieren.

Officearbeiten mach ich weniger damit. Er wird als Spielehobel, Bildbearbeitung und sonstige Multimediaaufgaben genutzt.

Ich werde die 50EUR heute investieren, ist ja Monatsanfang....    xD

Gruß

Triumphator


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten Acer Aspire 5920G*

Bei Amazon bekommst du die aber 10€ günstiger...


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten Acer Aspire 5920G*

es lohnt sich schon, aber der alternate-preis is schon verdammt hoch. 


am allerbesten wäre es dann noch, wenn du ne vista64-DVD rankommst und dir dann vista64 mit DEINEM key installierst (der is unter dem notebook auf dem lizenzsticker). dann könntest du auch die vollen 4GB nutzen (bei vista 32 nur maximal 4GB minus dem graka-eigenen RAM)


----------



## 1821984 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten Acer Aspire 5920G*

Also ich hab genau das gleiche Laptop und mit dem Ram lohnt sich auf jeden fall aber versuch nen 800 Takt zu bekommen denn angeblicht macht das Board nicht mehr aber mein CPU-Z zeigt mir da was anderes an!
Und der wechsel selbst geht kinderleicht. Nur must du bissel bei der abdeckung aufpassen. 2 Schrauben sind so komisch abgedeckt mit son Aufkleber. Und dann die platte von innen nach außen aufklappen. An der äußeren seite sind so dinger an der platte zum unterklemmen also nicht abbrechen!!!
Ram austauschen, der lächelt dich schon an!

Dann einfach hochfahren und fertig.


----------



## Fifadoc (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten Acer Aspire 5920G*

Hab das notebook ebenfalls, hab zwar noch 2GB drin, aber nutze den auch nur las notfallsystem.
4GB lohnen sich aber sicher und 40-50€ sind keine unsumme, somit keine verschwendung für das leistungsupdate.
guck aber mal beim pcgh-preisvergleich nach speicher, da lassen sich immer ein paar € sparen.

An den speicher kommt man ran, wie ich mich erinnere. Der rest war dann kniffeliger, da ich es ganz zerlegt hatte um es von staub zu reinigen


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten Acer Aspire 5920G*



1821984 schrieb:


> Also ich hab genau das gleiche Laptop und mit dem Ram lohnt sich auf jeden fall aber versuch nen 800 Takt zu bekommen denn angeblicht macht das Board nicht mehr aber mein CPU-Z zeigt mir da was anderes an!
> .


 bist du sicher, oder is das nur die tabelle, wo halt AUCH die werte für DDR800 drinstehen? screenie?


----------



## 1821984 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten Acer Aspire 5920G*

Sorry hab mich vertan war das bild vom eingebauten speicher aber das hat wenig mit momentanen speicher zu tun aber auf jeden fall is mischbestückung egal. Und wenn schon 800 Takt kostet nichts mehr und schlecht kann es nicht sein und zu dem zeitpunkt, als ich den gekauft hab, war der günstiger als der 667 Takt.
Aber leistungsschub hab ich ganz klar gemerkt. Von den ursprünglichen Steinchen sind beide ausgetauscht, damit die graka alles nehmen kann und vista immernoch 3 Gb hat. Und die 50€ kann man auch veschmerzen!


----------

